# Can I transfer Clexane to another needle?



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello,

I'm on Clexane and it comes in one of those glass syringes with a built in needle.

That needle is killing me! It seems really thick and I'm assuming it's because a finer needle wouldn't be able to be stabbed into an IV line.

I want to transfer it into a sterile plastic syringe and attach a finer sterile needle and inject it with that instead.

Do you know of any reason why I shouldn't do that in terms of the Clexane not working? My husband suggested that maybe it shouldn't be exposed to air...

Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The clexane must be injected by deep subcutaneous injection, laying down and placing the needle vertically into the lower tummy wall. There are multidose vials available for drawing up so there is no reason why you can't in theory, but I am not sure how you will do it exactly - you must get all the dose and you must not compromise the sterility of the solution. If you inject contaminated fluid it could cause a nasty skin infection.

You could request multidose vials on prescription when you need one.
It comes as 300mg in 3ml and can be used for up to 28 days once opened.


----------

